# Medir el Nivel de Liquido de un tanque de Gasolina



## gahc (Jul 22, 2005)

Hola, necesito medir el nivel que alcanza un tanque de combustible, para ello pensé en utilizar ultrasonido, como la vel=343m/s Aprox.
Se puede utilizar un PIC para calcular el tiempo transcurrido y luego promediar los resultados. Eso es en teoría pues aun no lo he probado.

Lo malo es que este calculo es en el aire, en un estanque de gasolina existirán gases que cambian esta velocidad:

      Velocidad del sonido = SQR(K*R*T/m)

Además deberé  sensar la temperatura.

Alguien sabe si existe algún riesgo en utilizar este sistema, de todas formas solo el transductor estará en contacto con los gases.

bueno dejo esta inquietud a Uds.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 22, 2005)

Descripción: Los ultrasonidos son vibraciones del aire de la misma naturaleza que el sonido audible pero de una frecuencia mas elevada que parte de 20 000 Hz hasta 5.108 Hz.  no audibles estos por el oído humano. Se alcanzan longitudes de onda que se aproximan a la luz visible.

Funcionamiento: Para producirlos se utilizan las propiedades piezoeléctricas del cuarzo.

Usos: Se utilizan en la obtención de emulsiones fotográficas de grano muy fino, en sondeos acústicos (detección de fisuras, mediciones, etc.. ), como bactericidas y como limpiadores de superficies entre otros.

Yo particularmente no recomiendo el uso de ultrasonido para medición de nivel de liquído.
Si se trata de liquidos combustibles, lo ideal es el uso de sensores externos y no por contacto, como por ejemplo, el usado para los niveles de tanques en las industrias farmaco-alimenticias.
http://www.codisar.com.ar/pdfydoc/ua-11.pdf#search='detector%20de%20nivel%20de%20liquido'
Sino, recomendaria el uso del algun circuito que detecte nivel por resistencia, utilizando simplemente un electrodo que este en contacto con el liquido flamable, con todas las precauciones pertinentes.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 22, 2005)

20 000 Hz hasta 5.108 Hz  - 5*10^8 -
Salio mal la notación.


----------



## Raflex (Ago 1, 2005)

Hola, como dice fer, es mejor y mas facil utilizar un sensor de presion, lo que vas a hacer es medir la presion y en base a eso determinas el nivel, si quieres utilizar un micro puedes conseguir uno con entradas analogas como el pic 16f87x y programas tu escala para mostrarla en un lcd o si quieres hacer una accion de control tambien puedes hacerlo.

El sensor de presion lo puedes conseguir de diferentes rangos y de diferentes salidas (por ejemplo voltaje bajo mV, voltaje de 0 a 5v, o corriente) si consiguies uno con salida de 0 a 5v te recomiendo que le agregues un seguidor de voltaje y luego lo conectas al micro.


----------



## julio_ (Nov 11, 2005)

Hola reflax

Estos tipos de sensores que usan la presion para medir la capacidad de un tanque, seria solo para el caso de medir tanques estáticos y no moviles como son los tanques de combustibles de los automoviles y que mas aun tienen una variación del liquido interno por motivos del movimiento del carro.
Pues tengo un automovil y cada vez que voy a una gasolineria encuentro a un muchacho metiendo una varilla a su tanque de combustible de la gasolineria (este se encuentra en el nivel inferior del piso). Una aplicación practica a este señor seria en colocar un dispositivo electronico en la cual vaya midiendo dicho combustible y por decir cada hora. Y a la vez se podria modificar para poder medir el combustible de mi carrito ya que su indicador de vez en cuando se malogra   
Usando este ejemplo, me parece que no funcionaria aquel sensor que indica el amigo MaMu ya que el sistema se adhiere al tanque metálico y en este caso, pues el tanque de la gasolineria ("subterraneo") es de concreto.
Seria muy bueno hacer este tipo de aplicación, si alguien me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceria y creo que tambien lo haria el amigo Gahc.

atte
Julio


----------



## maunix (Nov 25, 2005)

julio_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola reflax
> 
> Estos tipos de sensores que usan la presion para medir la capacidad de un tanque, seria solo para el caso de medir tanques estáticos y no moviles como son los tanques de combustibles de los automoviles y que mas aun tienen una variación del liquido interno por motivos del movimiento del carro.



Opino que el sensor de presión es buena idea... no he visto los sensores de los vehículos pero sí se que hacer un algoritmo de 'promedio' de los niveles del sensor, para evitar que se indique mal el volumen del fluido en el tanque por accion del movimiento del vehículo.

De hecho el combustible dentro del auto, hace unos movimientos contanstes, variando su nivel en forma importante y observaremos que el nivel del auto no varía! 

Esto es porque integran valores y toman un promedio.  esto además es muy preciso porque un vehículo gasta un litro cada varios kilómetros y no cada 2 metros, entonces, el volúmen promediado varía muy lentamente.

Medir valores por ejemplo 6 valores cada 10 segundos, y hacer el promedio de ellos nos llevará a hacer el promedio por minuto, lo cual andaría muy bien


----------



## foxcarlos (Nov 30, 2005)

Saludos Amigos del Foro, soy nuevo y no conozco de electronica, soy diseñador de Sistemas y en vista de que mi Familia tiene 2 Estaciones de Servicio de Combustible, o Gasolineras estaba pensando en automatizar el proceso de medicion de la gasolina en los tanques, ya que se hace de forma manual, es decir una persona toma una bara de madera con las mediciones la introduce en el tanque subterraneo y luego ve la marca de esta para saber , yo requiero saber si hay algun dispositivo que permita realizar dicha medicion el cual yo tomaria por un puerto del pc para llevar un control

2 Tanques

Capacidad del Tanque de Gasolina 35 mil Litros
Capacidad del Tanque de Gasoil 20 mil LItros


----------



## druida (Dic 9, 2005)

bueno pues yo no se si habra algun medidor para esas capacidades que supongo que si,
en teoria deveria de funcionar como uno de un coche o moto indicandote mas o menos el combustible almacenado en el deposito.

de todas formas me informaciónrmare sobre ello haver que podemos conseguir entre todos.


----------



## ociruam (May 6, 2006)

Perdon por la intervencion, he mirado dicha pregunta y sus propuestas me parecen buenas pero muy de vitrina esto quiere decir que no an sido comprobadas y hay muy buenas matematicas, pero en realidad la solucion no se a dado y mucho menos espuesto yo soy un principiante y con la teoria me duermo un poco asi que porque no mostrar los esquemas dichos. Coincido que seria de mayor seguridad un sensor de presion, el la pagina de www.pablin.com.ar he mirado un ejemplo que al parecer esta COMPROVADO con un pic. Espero Os Sirva Saludos


----------



## danielgarcia39 (Ago 11, 2007)

yo utilize el sensor que traen los carros de fabrica y  obtube muy buenos resultados....lo que hay que hacer es que cada vez que quiero un dato hago un promedio ,,,,yo utilice 100 muestras y las promedie  y el dato que resulta es muy preciso.... lo otro que hay que hacer es  una tabla ,,,desocupe el tanque y empece a llenarlo de a litros y con esa tabla resultante la grabo en el microcontrolador y listo. yo utilice un pic y tambien hay que colocarle bien los voltajes de referencian para que la medicion sea correcta. los voltajes se aplican  en los pines vrf+ y vrf -  utilizo un potenciometro conectado entre vcc y tierra ,,el tap central se manda al alos pines del pic.. colocando el voltaje que marca el sensor cuando  el tanque esta lleno y cuando esta vacio.


----------



## Werner Gillis (Feb 13, 2008)

hola amigos.. tengo un problema necesito diseñar un circuito para medir nivel en liquidos y solidos con un sensor de ultrasonido, con el uso de un pic (16f84 o 16f877) y visualizar el resultado en una lcd. tendran algún circuito?


----------



## pepechip (Feb 14, 2008)

hola
te aconsejo que utilices este sensor
http://www.superrobotica.com/S320110.htm


----------



## microtronic (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.electronica.com.ve//ventas/catalog/product_información.php?cPath=50&products_id=422


----------



## gilsound (Mar 20, 2008)

una idea seria en una varilla de aluminio ,dependiendo de altura del tanque meter contactos  reed dentro de la varilla y con un iman que entrase dentro de la varilla y los reed conectados a diodos led que cada uno marque la capasidad del deposido


----------



## alepic (Mar 20, 2008)

con un medidor de distancia ultrasonico instalado en la parte superior del tanque (donde meten la baras de madera), podes calcular la distancia que hay entre el sensor y el combustible, y sabiendo la geometria del tanque podes hacer el carculo de la cantidad que hay en el tanque, el tema es mas relevante son las regulaciones de los equipos para ese uso que varian de pais en pais, porque si se genera una chispa, olvidate de la estacion, y si se muere alguien y tu equipo no esta regulado o acriditado por el egente fiscalizador, de seguro que le hechan la culpa a tu aparato y te vas preso che.

un saludo

alepic


----------



## pepechip (Mar 20, 2008)

hola
Casualmente buscando otro componente he visto esto.
http://www.salvadorescoda.com/tecnico/GA/04-indicador-nivel-Rothalert.pdf


----------



## darknene (Abr 4, 2008)

el problema con los tanques es la precision , 15 mm de fallo en la medicion de nivel se traduce en muchos litros , desde luego lo sullo es un tank-radar , pero tanto los rosemoun como los sabb-tank son caros, 

pregunto, hasta que punto necesitas precision ?


----------



## darknene (Abr 5, 2008)

la solucion mas barata quizas sea un nivel ultrasonico de tipo miltronics , ahora siemens creo , o tambien un sistema de poleas y encoder tipo barec.

en la planta donde trabajo estamos utilizando por ultimo sabb-tank radar metidos a una red modbus y a un scada local , son bastante precisos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2008)

ojo con eso. Hay una normativa muy estricta al respecto. En ningun caso puede hacerse con algo que pueda provocar una ignición. 
El uso del "aforador" es por algo.
Saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 5, 2008)

¿ Y por que no pruebas con una sonda que tenga un sensor de presion, como los usados para submarinistas, de seguro no generan chispa, son extremadamente precisos, mas en tu aplicacion, y facilmente conectables a un pc.
Lo colocas en el fondo del tanque y lo llenas, divides la presion total entre 100 y con eso ya tienes los porcentajes, con los porcentajes ya calculas los litros restantes.


----------



## Dano (Abr 5, 2008)

Personalmente no usaría ni loco electronica dentro de uno de estos tanques.

Una idea que te doy es que uses una boya vertical, y que el sistema electrónico esté por lo menos 2 metros sobre el suelo (2 metros más arriba de donde termina el tanque)

Después haré un dibujo para que se entienda.

Como todos te han dicho, debes consultar las normas de tu pais sobre este tema.


----------



## darknene (Abr 8, 2008)

tanto los tankradar de rosemount , como los saabtank , como el desplazador servoguiado de barek o wessoe , son instrumentos de acuerdo con la normativa atex , estan montados en tanques de queroseno , esferas de propileno , butano ...etc

El sistema de presion siempre es el mas barato , un tranmisor de presion diferencal, un smart de rosemount por ejemplo , te valdria junto con una pt100 , pues leves cambios de temperatura en el fluido provocan significativos aumentos de volumen.

sigo pensando que la opcion mas barata y fiable seria un siemens-miltronics ultrasonico + pt100


----------



## darknene (Abr 8, 2008)

aqui tienes información de los sitrans de siemens
http://support.automation.siemens.c..._00_00.zip?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=28533019


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 9, 2008)

Magnetrol, utiliza unos medidores de nivel basados en el sistema de radar con onda guiada, haciendo aforo de los tanques (para saber su capacidad maxima en litros se hace el calculo), conociendo la densisdad del combustible, problema solucionado. la señal que saca el transmisor es de 4 a 20 mA y se requiere de fuente externa para el lazo de corriente.

Adjunto información al respecto, estos sistemas son los que se usan en la industria petrolera para la medicion de hidrocarburos, son a prueba de explosion y están certificados por la API (American petroleum institute), si es para la aplicación que comentan lo mejor es usar este tipo de medidores, ya que hay gases explosivos en el ambiente y hay que evitar riesgos innecesarios.

Por favor "Acepten mis recomendaciones", 

Saludos


----------



## darknene (Abr 12, 2008)

magnetrol es otra buena solucion , pero weno eso son ya cuestion de gustos , en plantas criogenicas de gas (enagas) se utilizan wessoes servoguiados , que suena muy in pero es una boya con un cable a un encoder , en refinerias de cepsa se utiliza de todo un poco , en plantas de fenoles se montan dpcs , y todo ello con el beneplacito del ministerio de industria , quiero decir con esto que existen muchos sistemas de medicion para zonas de alta explosividad , a partir de ahi impera el presupuesto , como siempre.. jejejeje


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 21, 2008)

con un ultrasonico

mucho cuidado con la seguridad. 

tienes que estudiar y utilizar toda la norma que exige las zonas de peligro de explosion.

no puede ser cualquier instalacion.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (May 9, 2008)

les mando un sensor de nivel de agua para limpiaparabrisas, consta de un par de cables que actuan sobre un oscilador, supongo que incorporando mas cables y mas osciladores tendrias una lectura correcta, veo que los indicadores de nivel de combustible en los tanques de los vehículos, el potenciometro esta bajo el nivel del liquido, es cuestion de averiguar si puede funcionar el circuito para combustibles

Carlos Daniel


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 12, 2009)

Hola Foro.

Me enfrento a una duda: Cómo puedo hacer una medición confiable de la cantidad de combustible que hay en el tanque del auto?

Me he dado cuenta que el medidor analógico del auto (al tratarse de un flotador) varía si el auto está inclinado o no. La cosa es que quiero diseñar un dispositivo que me despliegue los Km/L que da el auto, me quiero apoyar en un PIC. Algo así como lo que hace la computadora de viaje. La distancia recorrida no es problema, esa si la puedo calcular relativamente fácil, el problema es que la cantidad de combustible no es algo que pueda medir con exactitud, en el momento en que lo desee. Pensé en hacer un muestreo en un periodo de tiempo usando la misma señal de combustible que va al tablero, pero no se que tan confiable pueda resultar.

Saludos


----------



## Danbat (Ene 12, 2009)

La computadora de viaje calcula el consumo según lo que va enviando por los inyectores de los cilindros. El sistema de flotante puede ser algo impreciso pero a menos que se esté sobre una pendiente muy fuerte la variación no es muy importante. Para complicarla se podría hacer un pic que calcule el volumen de combustible considerando el nivel del flotante y la inclinación del auto con dos inclinómetros. Para eso se necesitaría también medir la forma del tanque para hacer los cálculos.

Como poder, se puede hacer. La única cuestión verdadera es si la precisión lograda resulta útil o no.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 12, 2009)

Se hace un poco complicado.

De la forma en que mencionas (por medio de los inyectores), qué tan dificil puede resultar?.

Se me ocurre que entoces sería menos complicado utilizar la bomba de la gasolina para medir la cantidad de combustible que llega a los inyectores.

Qué opinas?


----------



## Danbat (Ene 12, 2009)

La verdad, ni idea. El sistema de inyección electrónica va dosificando el combustible según varios parámetros entre los que se encuentra la famosa sonda lambda, que mide el resultado de la combustión de los cilindros y va ajustando la mezcla para que sea lo más eficiente posible. Mi única experiencia es con autos a carburador y donde la única electricidad es en las bujías. Aún así voy metiendo electrónica en algunas partes no vitales como ser luces y sensores.

En cuanto al combustible, se me ocurre que lo más práctico sería un medidor de caudal como en los surtidores de nafta o los medidores de agua. Supongo que debería existir o al menos poder fabricar algo útil para medir el caudal de nafta que entra al carburador o sistema de inyección, digitalizar la señal y ahí aprovecharla. Eso supongo que sería más preciso que el flotante (en mi auto, tras una frenada brusca, el oleaje dentro del tanque a medio llenar hace que la aguja oscile visiblemente por unos segundos).

Me gustó la idea. Me voy a buscar medidores, si existen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

El consumo será directamente proporcional a:
Nº: de inyectores
Nº: RPM
Tiempo de actuación de cada inyector.

Pero no lo veo como proyecto fácil


----------



## Danbat (Ene 12, 2009)

Encontré este catálogo con una variedad interesante de medidores, de los cuales éste parece del tipo que podría servir.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 12, 2009)

No estoy muy (para no decir que nada) familiarizado con las bombas de combustible de los autos, pero hice una analogía con una bomba de agua de una casa. Si conozco la capacidad, es decir, cuanto volumen desplaza por minuto (en el caso de la bomba de gasolina, cuanto desplaza cada vez que se activa) y conozco el tiempo que la dejo encendida (o análogamente, cuantos pulsos recibió la bomba de gasolina en ese minuto), hipotéticamente puedo conocer la cantidad de agua (combustible) que desplazó hacia el tinaco (inyectores).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

La bomba de combustible ¿ No recircula combustible ?, si es así tu método de medición de caudal no funciona


----------



## wacalo (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola:
Si lo que quieres es diseñarte una computadora de viaje, no hace falta considerar la rarísima circunstancia en que el auto está inclinado. Lo que puedes hacer es hacerte una tabla donde figuren litros y voltios del indicador o (litros y psi) si usas un sensor de presión, luego ya puedes digitalizar tu cantidad de combustible.
Por otra parte no creo que el hecho de estar el auto inclinado por estar situado en una pendiente normal de carretera haga que la lectura de combustible sea errónea, pues al estar el flotador situado en la parte central del tanque de combustible no es afectado por la pendiente (normal) de la carretera.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

Vuelvo a la carga con mi idea anterior:
Medir el tiempo de actuación de los inyectores es fácil
Medir las RPM también es fácil
El Nº de inyectores es fijo
Mezclando todo con un PIC se consigue el consumo instantáneo, promedio y midiendo la presión de la columna de combustible en el tanque (Sabiendo su capacidad y formato) se puede calcular la autonomía


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 13, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La bomba de combustible ¿ No recircula combustible ?, si es así tu método de medición de caudal no funciona



Tienes razón, investigando un poco me di cuenta que hay retorno de combustible, no sirve esa idea.

Sería cosa de investigar la cantidad de combustible que suministra cada inyector y hacer lo demás. Menudo lio.



			
				wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> Si lo que quieres es diseñarte una computadora de viaje, no hace falta considerar la rarísima circunstancia en que el auto está inclinado. Lo que puedes hacer es hacerte una tabla donde figuren litros y voltios del indicador o (litros y psi) si usas un sensor de presión, luego ya puedes digitalizar tu cantidad de combustible.
> Por otra parte no creo que el hecho de estar el auto inclinado por estar situado en una pendiente normal de carretera haga que la lectura de combustible sea errónea, pues al estar el flotador situado en la parte central del tanque de combustible no es afectado por la pendiente (normal) de la carretera.
> Saludos.



Pues sería cosa de probar y ver si es significativo el error que pueda haber.



Saludos


----------



## Danbat (Ene 13, 2009)

Efectivamente las bombas eléctricas tienen un retorno porque funcionan a una presión constante sin importar el consumo. En el caso de los autos viejos con bombas mecánicas no tienen retorno y la presión la mantienen con una válvula automática a la salida de la bomba. Es en ese caso donde sugiero el medidor de caudal antes de la entrada al carburador, porque es el consumo efectivo que hace el motor. En un auto a inyección lo más práctico es lo que sugiere Fogonazo.

A todo esto, ya estoy pensando en cómo armar esto para mi auto a carburador y bomba mecánica. Calculé que el consumo es de unos 100 ml/minuto cada 1000 RPM, con un máximo teórico de 500 ml/min, por lo que buscaré algún medidor pequeño que ande en ese rango.


----------



## juan220184 (Feb 11, 2009)

hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro, pero igual puedes poner un flotador vertical, y en la parte superior (fuera del tanque) una barra con el numero de sensores que creas conveniente el tipo de sensores yo creo que serian de proximidad esto con el fin de que tengas mas controlado el numero de litros de los tanques el inconveniente seria el calculo del tanque respecto a la distancia de los sensores


----------



## juan_33 (Mar 14, 2009)

Estoy viendo algunos diagramas par medir el consumo de combustible y encontre uno que quiero ponerle a mi volkswagen 81,la unica duda es de que no se cual sea el flotador si vr1 o R1 de 680 ohms ya que la resistencia del vw es de alrededor de 75 ohms aproximadamente dependiendo del modelo espero que me puedan echar una mano con el diagrama, en el diagrama encerre con color rojo el que pienso que es el flotador pero tengo duda gracias


----------



## bofocastillo (Mar 23, 2009)

VR1


----------



## bb1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Algunas avionetas tienen un sistema basado en la variación de la capacidad de un condensador por medio del dieléctrico. En este caso el dieléctrico es el combustible. Carece de  partes móviles y no importa la posición de la aeronave para medir con precisión la cantidad de combustible.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2009)

El unico que està apuntando en la direccion correcta es danbat. Se usa un sensor parecido al que expuso que manda una determinada cantidad de pulsos en funcion del caudal.
Lo de medir el nivel del tanque lo veo muy impreciso, ademas los tanque poseen formas irregulares que dificultarian las cosas.


----------



## bb1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bueno, si dices que solo uno tiene razón allá tú.  Tómate la molestia de comprobar que el sistema de medición si se usa o no en aeronaves.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2009)

Yo solo estoy exponiendo la alternativa mas facil, eso no quiere decir que si queres medir el tiempo de inyeccion y demas no se pueda hacer.
Si usas un caudalimetro como el de la foto lo unico que tenes que hacer es contar pulsos...


----------



## carrloz (Jun 25, 2009)

el mededidor de un tanque de gasolina es una especie de flotador con un resistecia de de alambre (funciona como un potenciometro)  saludos


----------



## mogue86 (Jun 30, 2009)

carrloz dijo:
			
		

> el mededidor de un tanque de gasolina es una especie de flotador con un resistecia de de alambre (funciona como un potenciometro)  saludos





Si, la bomba de combustible que va dentro del tanque, contiene un flotador que va conectado a una tarjeta resistiva, y mientras va cambiando la posicion del flotador, la resistencia varia (entre 50.2 a 258 ohms en los de VW), estoy apenas haciendo mis practicas en la Volkswagen, y me toco el area del sistema de combustible.

Me dejaron automatizar la prueba de flotabilidad de la bomba, por lo que se necesita medir la altura de combustible para comparar los valores obtenidos con los de los diseños, el problema es que no se que sensor usar, hay muchos pero si son muy caros y me dijeron que no gastara mucho, pero es algo contradictorio ya que como trabajo con gasolina, no se puede ingresar cualquier tipo de sensor por el peligro de explosion. Estaba pensando con El de varilla capacitiva o de presion, el otro problema es que el rango de medicion que voy a hacer es solo de 13.1 mm hasta 183.5 mm, por lo que necesito mucha exactitud en la medicion, hablando de una tolerancia de talvez +-1mm, ya la altura y la resitencia la voy a capturar a la pc en excel.

Si alguien me pudiera aconsejar algun sensor u otro metodo se lo  agradeceria un chingo ya que me estoy quedando estancado.


----------



## gerardo35 (Jul 5, 2009)

hola la verdad que trabajar con gasolina es muy delicado, recuerden que todo el tanque es tierra, y cualquier corto circuito o alguna señal positiva va ha provocar una chispa y señores...( se acabo la carrera ) mi idea se las comento,pueden hacer como los circuitos de medir el agua en un tanque pero en ves de hacer el sensor con los positivos de los leds que hacen contacto con el agua y activan un led yo voy introducir  en el tanque una barra con los negativos de los leds de manera que cuando este bajandose la gasolina se activen los sensores y marquen los litros de la gasolina ahora habra que calcular cuantos leds y el rango para la medicion


----------



## Elebrino (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola mira la solucion seria ponerle dos flotadores y a traves de un pic hacer la diferencia o poner uno solo en el centro y yo no me preocuparia mucho por eso por que para que se note la diferencia tendrias que tener un tanque muy largo y a parte tienen varios rompeolas


----------



## asherar (Dic 23, 2009)

En esta página de Emerson se puede ver la imagen de cómo se mide el nivel de un tanque contenedor dentro de un barco. 

Haciendo click en la foto se puede apreciar que se usa un radar y la atmósfera está llena de Argón (libre de oxígeno).


----------



## emidk (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola, me llamo Emiliano, soy nuevo, necesito que me ayuden en un medidor de combustible para una moto que quiero hacer y no se mucho de electronica.
La idea es hacer algo cómo lo que se ve en la imagen, el tubo rojo se mete en el tanque, el sensor gris de la punta es un sensor de presión, la idea es que al subir el líquido éste no ingresa en el tubo por fisica al estar tapado donde esta el sensor se genera una presión de aire, la pregunta es ¿ se podrá medir esa presión ya que es muy débil, necesitará un sensor muy sensible y cómo hago el indicador electrónico?Bueno, espero se entienda y me puedan ayudar,  gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 2, 2010)

Si usan un caudalimetro tiene que ser diferencial para poder medir el retorno. Al presurizar se inyecta siempre mas de lo necesario, y te mediria erroneamente. Pregunto para que medir los litros exactos?


----------



## bofocastillo (Mar 5, 2010)

Pues para la autonomía


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Es un avion que te caes? o sabes como todos los autos que con el tanque de reserva tenes los km para llegar a una estacion?..


----------



## bofocastillo (Mar 5, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:
			
		

> Es un avion que te caes? o sabes como todos los autos que con el tanque de reserva tenes los km para llegar a una estacion?..


 
es que en mi país somos muy pobres y no hay estaciones

y qué es un avión?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hay bidones? que distancias recorres normalmente? no termino de entender para que quiero medir exactamente que me quedan 8.34 litros sino tengo como reponerlos.. que haces? te eyectas?


----------



## patatilla (May 31, 2011)

por si sirve de algo, en mi casa el depósito tiene un peso con flotador y enganchado a un hilo que mueve un dial en la parte superior. Está marcado del 1 al 100. Miras el número y lo buscas en la tabla del depósito.


----------



## curioso207 (Jun 7, 2011)

te recomiendo el metodo capacitivo es el mejor que existe para liquidos derivados del petroleo y el margen de error es .0001

de hecho es el mas seguro que existe y no tienes riesgo de explosion


----------



## gerardo35 (Jun 14, 2011)

hola amigos , yo pienso que lo mejor sera medir la resisitencia del flotador y en bases a esos calculos medir los litros de gasoina... es mas seguro, y lo demas es matematica y promedio... saludos


----------



## jorgeq18 (Abr 5, 2012)

Lo que te puede ayudar a resolver este problema son equipos especializados y dedicados para este trabajo( zona ATEX).

entre ellos el mas ocupado en Argentina, Bolivia, Chile, Brasil y entre otros. Son los productos de Veeder-Root y por lo que veo te ayudara el TLS-2 

El cual dispone de:
- alarmas de falta de combustible
- alarmas de sobre llenado 
- Compensacion de temperatura
- Introduccion de Tablas de referencia (aunque si requieres existe equipo que te permite auto calibracion del tanque)
- Comunicacion rs 232 por puerto serial (protocolo abierto para cualquier desarrollador o software de gestion de tanque)
- Puede trabajar con 4 probetas 
- Preparado para trabajar en zonas ATEX.
- Posibilidad de enlace via inalambrica al punto de estacion de monitoreo

ojo tambien vas ha requerir las probetas que es de acuerdo al tipo de combustible que tienes almacenado

para que te cuento si lo puedes ver en WWW.VEEDER.COM


----------

